# 谁在用XFCE4？有什么心得体会么？

## wangxiaohu

我刚刚装了。。。。。感觉不太方便。。。给点建议吧！

----------

## EricHsu

呵呵, 我用的是 xfce4-4.2.0, 可以这里看看我目前的桌面的样子: 图一, 图二

xfce4 可能会让人觉得不习惯的地方在于:

 桌面上不放任何图标

 文件管理器 xffm4 的 "怪异"

个人建议呢:

 善用桌面的右键菜单, 改成你最常用的应用程序列表, 你会发现这比 windows 或者 gnome 的桌面右键菜单有用多了: 因为随时想启动那个程序时, 直接桌面上右键就可以 :Smile:  (而不必像 windows 那样每次都把鼠标挪到 "开始"...)

 xffm4 文件管理器其实习惯了就很方便, 树形管理方式颇为简洁明了, 我一开始也挺抗拒, 现在就只用它了, 贪它够小速度够好也确实方便 :Smile:  如果实在不喜欢, 那可以用回 gnome 的 nautilus, 或者 emerge rox, rox 的文件管理风格和 nautilus 类似, 但是比 nautilus 小巧, 速度快捷, 试试吧 :Smile: 

edit: typo

----------

## wangxiaohu

左下角是什么？ Icon Box么？ 怎么是跟Panel分开的？

----------

## EricHsu

是 icon box, 它本来就是独立的程序 :Smile: 

如果你想用 icon box 而不想要 taskbar, 可以参考这个小办法:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281345#1989724

----------

## wangxiaohu

可以考虑一下。。。谢谢

----------

## Acky

很喜欢xfce4的风格

谢谢EricHsu的意见

----------

## honghai

hehe, in my opinion XFCE4 is too perfect, especially with some goodies. Here are some goodies which I installed.

xfce4-battery

xfce4-windowlist

xfce4-taskbar

xfce4-systemload

xfce4-showdesktop

Install them, then you don't need the taskbar any more, and the screen looks nice. It can be compared with windowsxp now.

----------

## wangxiaohu

Is there a goodie under XFCE just like mailcheck-applet under Gnome panel, so that I can check the IMAP mail box periodically?

----------

## honghai

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> Is there a goodie under XFCE just like mailcheck-applet under Gnome panel, so that I can check the IMAP mail box periodically?

 

Till now, it seems there is no such goodie. You can seach gooides  on http://gentoo-portage.com/, maybe there are some interesting goodies for you. or use this link: http://gentoo-portage.com/xfce-extra

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *honghai wrote:*   

>  *wangxiaohu wrote:*   Is there a goodie under XFCE just like mailcheck-applet under Gnome panel, so that I can check the IMAP mail box periodically? 
> 
> Till now, it seems there is no such goodie. You can seach gooides  on http://gentoo-portage.com/, maybe there are some interesting goodies for you. or use this link: http://gentoo-portage.com/xfce-extra

 

都找过了....没有

----------

## howjay

确实xfce4没有如gnome那样的mail-checker。

不过可以使用gDesklets。而且你要是用gmail的话也有firefox的gmail notifier的extension

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *howjay wrote:*   

> 确实xfce4没有如gnome那样的mail-checker。
> 
> 不过可以使用gDesklets。而且你要是用gmail的话也有firefox的gmail notifier的extension

 

我用XFCE就是因为我的笔记本慢，才PII366。。gDesklet可是吃内存大户，我也不用gmail，学习工作只用IMAP。。。

----------

## ts

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 都找过了....没有

 

有的，安装　xfce4-extras, 你在面板上添加新插件时可以看到 mailcheck.

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 呵呵, 我用的是 xfce4-4.2.0, 可以这里看看我目前的桌面的样子: 图一, 图二
> 
> 

 

你桌面左上角用的什么包，时 gdesklets 吗？我还没法让它工作起来，　gnome 

太糟糕了。

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 你桌面左上角用的什么包，时 gdesklets 吗？我还没法让它工作起来，　gnome 
> 
> 太糟糕了。

 

emerge torsmo  :Smile: 

依赖小 (仅需 xlib), 资源占用少, 扩展性好 (只要给它文本就能显示 - 想在显示什么信息自己都可以写脚本来扩展)... 不过:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KNOWN PROBLEMS
> 
> Drawing to root or some other desktop window directly doesn't work with all window managers. Especially doesn't work well with Gnome and it has been reported that it doesn't work with KDE either. Nautilus can be disabled from drawing to desktop with program gconf-editor. Uncheck show_desktop in /apps/nautilus/preferences/. There is -w switch in torsmo to set some specific window id. You might find xwininfo -tree useful to find the window to draw to. You can also use -o argument which makes torsmo to create its own window. 
> ...

 

反正在 xfce4 下工作出色  :Wink: 

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *ts wrote:*   

>  *wangxiaohu wrote:*   
> 
> 都找过了....没有 
> 
> 有的，安装　xfce4-extras, 你在面板上添加新插件时可以看到 mailcheck.

 

你确定那个mailcheck支持IMAP？

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge torsmo 
> 
> 依赖小 (仅需 xlib), 资源占用少, 扩展性好 (只要给它文本就能显示 - 想在显示什么信息自己都可以写脚本来扩展)... 不过:
> ...

 

呵呵，不错，谢谢。

----------

## ts

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 你确定那个mailcheck支持IMAP？

 

这个  mailchecker 需要你设置运行命令，就看你自己咋样玩。呵呵，反正我用 thunderbird ，我只是用它运行 thunderbird 命令而已。

----------

## younker

love xfce4.2,

----------

## stanleyhuang

使用XFCE相比KDE可以节省多少memory?

----------

## EricHsu

 *stanleyhuang wrote:*   

> 使用XFCE相比KDE可以节省多少memory?

 

我的 xfce4-4.2.0 干净启动到桌面时只占用 49.3M 内存  :Smile: 

----------

## stanleyhuang

你是指单单XFCE本身还是整个系统，如果只是XFCE的话，和KDE比起来好像省不了多少内存啊。

----------

## EricHsu

 *stanleyhuang wrote:*   

> 你是指单单XFCE本身还是整个系统，如果只是XFCE的话，和KDE比起来好像省不了多少内存啊。

 

整个系统  :Wink: 

----------

## stanleyhuang

那还不错，我要试试。中文支持好吗？

----------

## EricHsu

 *stanleyhuang wrote:*   

> 那还不错，我要试试。中文支持好吗？

 

呵呵, 中文支持不是 xfce4 的事情. Xorg 对中文支持很好, 配置好就行  :Smile: 

xfce4 的界面中文化得也不错, 看看我原帖的抓图就知道了... 当然, 桌面菜单本身是英文的, 自己改改就好 :Smile: 

----------

## stanleyhuang

不错。

我还是比较习惯英文界面＋中文支持～

----------

## bookstack

Tried Xfce, and amazed by the simplicity and beauty of gtk theme.

Then, switch to ...

fvwm.

Yes, a little paranoid.

 :Smile: 

----------

## kungfu

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 呵呵, 我用的是 xfce4-4.2.0, 可以这里看看我目前的桌面的样子: 图一, 图二
> 
> 

 

中文显示很漂亮，请问需要font.conf特殊的设置吗?

谢谢

----------

## bluesheet

總體來說, 我個人覺得XFCE比起kde, gnome雖然沒那麼功能多, 但運行速度及方便程度比起kde及gnome為好.

xfce可以說是kde,gnome之後的一個好用的window manager.

----------

## wokick

有没有人用WMI？

----------

## EricHsu

 *kungfu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 中文显示很漂亮，请问需要font.conf特殊的设置吗?
> 
> 谢谢

 

/etc/fonts/local.conf 里需要设置一下黑体换粗体, 你可以看看我在 linuxfans 上的这帖子  :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *wokick wrote:*   

> 有没有人用WMI？

 

oO.. 是人都喜欢抓图...

----------

## howjay

我从xfce转到fvwm了，嘿嘿

http://howj.51.net/images/screenshots/fvwm20050402.jpg

----------

## EricHsu

咦? 上午还看到有个朋友跟帖说要我那 "xmms" (我用的实际是 beep media player) 的 Skin, 怎么帖子不见了?

To 那位要我那 Skin 的朋友:

我家里那机器目前没联网, 没法给你发, 等我回去, 看看 skin 的名字, 然后上网给你找到了发你吧 :Smile: 

----------

## paranonia

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 咦? 上午还看到有个朋友跟帖说要我那 "xmms" (我用的实际是 beep media player) 的 Skin, 怎么帖子不见了?
> 
> To 那位要我那 Skin 的朋友:
> 
> 我家里那机器目前没联网, 没法给你发, 等我回去, 看看 skin 的名字, 然后上网给你找到了发你吧

 

Thank You, that guy is me.

我最终发现原来那个不是xmms,多谢能发给我beep media player的skin

谢谢发到 paranonia(at)hotmail.com

----------

## EricHsu

 *paranonia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我最终发现原来那个不是xmms,多谢能发给我beep media player的skin
> 
> 谢谢发到 paranonia(at)hotmail.com

 

winamp/xmms/bmp (beep media player) 的 skin 都是通用的 :Smile: 

到这里挑一款喜欢的吧 (包括我抓图里那个 skin)!

----------

## paranonia

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *paranonia wrote:*   
> 
> 我最终发现原来那个不是xmms,多谢能发给我beep media player的skin
> 
> 谢谢发到 paranonia(at)hotmail.com 
> ...

 

Thanks EricHsu!

----------

